

IPhone passes BlackBerry in Market share at the expense of Nokia - mcormier
http://apple20.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008/11/07/iphone-passes-rim-gains-on-nokia/

======
greenagain
My understanding is that last year (2007), while everyone was salivating over
the iphone and contemplating the its ramifications on the high-end phone
market, Nokia sold the rest of the world budget phones and posted record
profits. So I don't think they're really banking on the smartphone market --
at least as we've defined "smartphone" in the US. Especially when their high-
end phones are selling for double or triple the price of the too-beat offering
(iphone).

------
kirse
Everyone has to be chipping away at Nokia, last year they were selling more
phones in a day than Apple was for an entire quarter.

Still happy with my N95-8gb though, none of my iPhone friends can take quality
5MP pictures or 640x480 video at 30fps. To me, a "smartphone" is the full
package of phone / internet / media, and the iPhone media capabilities suck
compared to the competition.

